# Grilled Spanish Mac with Orange Ginger glaze



## Fisherdad1 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have always thought that Spanish were Ok to eat, but I have never been that crazy about them. I saw a recipe that had you marinate them in orange juice, salt, pepper and thyme. I tried marinating - cook a couple and they were OK. Not fishy at least, but not great. So I decided to experiment a little and this was the result. Darn tasty stuff.

Enjoy - Fisherdad<H1 style="MARGIN: auto 0in">Grilled Spanish Mackerel with <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace w:st="on">Orange-Ginger</st1lace> Glaze</H1><UL type=disc><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Orange glaze / marinade (see recipe below)<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>_</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">2 tablespoons olive oil _</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">1/4 __<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">cup freshly squeezed orange juice (OK if there is some pulp)<o></o>_</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">Salt and Pepper to taste <o></o>_</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">4 Spanish mackerel fillets, a total of about 1 lb. Skin on <o></o>_</LI><LI class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-margin-top-alt: auto; mso-margin-bottom-alt: auto; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in">_<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial">2 oranges, segmented, or peeled and thinly sliced <o></o>_</LI>[/list]

Mix the olive oil and orange juice together in a shallow plastic or glass pan. Dry filets and salt and pepper them lightly. Press salt and pepper into flesh. Add the mackerel skin side <U>up</U> to the pan and marinate overnight if possible. 

Make the *<SPAN lang=EN style="COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">Orange-Ginger Sauce / Glaze *using recipe below.

At least 30 minute before grilling, drain the marinade. Coat bottom of pan with thin layer of olive oil. Place filets skin side down in pan to coat skin with oil so they will not stick to the grill. Baste / drizzle orange glaze over flesh, reserving some for basting on the grill.

Pre-heat the grill to medium-high heat. Place the mackerel skin side down directly on the grill grate. Grill for about 8 minutes, basting once or twice until the fish is almost cooked through (it will be tender and opaque throughout). May top with orange slices if desired, baste once more, and broil another minute. Serve immediately. <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">*<SPAN lang=EN style="COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">Orange-Ginger Sauce / Glaze and Marinade*<SPAN lang=EN style="COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">2 tablespoons light soy sauce<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">1/2 teaspoon ground ginger)<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">1 teaspoon white vinegar<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #555555; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">1/4 cup fresh orange juice (juice of two med. <st1lace w:st="on"><st1:City w:st="on">Oranges</st1:City></st1lace>)<SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN lang=EN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #333333; FONT-FAMILY: Arial; mso-ansi-language: EN">1 tablespoon Splenda / sugar blend (could just use sugar if you do not care about calories)<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #555555; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">1/2-1 tsp grated orange rind<o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #555555; FONT-FAMILY: Arial"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 11pt; COLOR: #555555; FONT-FAMILY: Arial">IMPORTANT <B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">- For sauce or glaze ? reduce over heat to about ½ volume[/B]<o></o>


----------

